
F.B.I. Recommends No Charges Against Hillary Clinton for Use of Personal Email - samsolomon
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/06/us/politics/hillary-clinton-fbi-email-comey.html
======
buckbova
This story is getting flagged off the front page over and over. Clearly
there's a segment that doesn't want to see this news or discussion of it.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12037042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12037042)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12037308](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12037308)

~~~
Veratyr
It may be because there are multiple posts. The first may have been flagged by
people who didn't want to see the story, the later posts may have been flagged
by both those who didn't want to see the story and those who didn't want
duplicates of the same news (I'm in the latter bucket).

~~~
whatok
All of the threads were flagged fairly soon after they were initially posted.

------
elgabogringo
They can read your email and listen to your phone calls without a warrant.

They can feel you up and go through all your luggage on any domestic flight.

But they can't prosecute criminal treatment of classified documents.

America is dead. The rule of law is done. It's now a slow descent to
totalitarianism.

~~~
h_r
The definition of "criminal treatment" is precisely the point here. Merely
calling it criminal doesn't make it so.

------
random28345
My only wish is that the "no reasonable prosecutor" test would be applied to
criminal cases against normal people, and not just the powerful and the
privileged.

------
simbalion
The FBI says their only reason for not recommending indictment is a lack of
precedent. They described multiple felonies. In my lifetime ive never seen
such a blatant display of a corrupt U.S. government (i was born after the JFK
murder).

~~~
five3
Did you forget the entirety of the Reagan and Bush Jr administrations?

~~~
ratsmack
They were just as corrupt in their own right, but past corruption does not
justify current or future corruption.

~~~
five3
You said it was the most blatant display. Ignoring two major presidencies that
were blatantly corrupt. Hell the Bush Jr. admin ran a private email server and
deleted 5 million~ emails about the Iraq War.

~~~
simbalion
but much of their crimes were kept on the down-low. Clinton's has been major
news for over a year. Thus, blatant.

